# Flint Glass Milks



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

I recently got a 1908 Sears catalog from cc6pack a forum member. 
 (Thanks again Dennis)I got it for the kids that are doing the "outhouse project" they dont need it until April,so now I have something interesting to read at dinner. []  The prices and the items are crazy!  30 cents for a gallon of paint? wow I know that was a lot of money back then but it is still cool to compare it to todays market $$$.

 I cam across this page. "Flint glass milk jars" they are actually milk "bottles"  I have never heard of flint glass milks. I did a E bay search and found nothing. I am sure someone will find something though. []

 Anyway thought it was cool. Maybe i'll post a page here and there,interesting stuff.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to have one of those catalogs Rick....Seems like a 32. Special Winchester rifle was something like 11.oo! As you said,...a lot of money then, but hard to relate to that pricing...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

On this wide wide world of ABN no one has heard of flint milk bottles?


 yeah Joe check this page out. []

 Crazy prices for great guns!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

This one is for Renee (Dugout)  how much are these today?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

I know they were around because I found this. 1914


 http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1126&dat=19141109&id=cg5RAAAAIBAJ&sjid=h2YDAAAAIBAJ&pg=4656,1252550


----------



## zecritr (Mar 31, 2013)

I've heard of them but that is about it and that was quite a few years ago


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 31, 2013)

wow I never thought a milk bottle would stump some of the bottle brains on here []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2013)

> I cam across this page. "Flint glass milk jars" they are actually milk "bottles" I have never heard of flint glass milks. I did a E bay search and found nothing. I am sure someone will find something though.


 
  Hey Rick,

 I believe the term "Flint glass" was used to mean clear, or colorless glass.

 "Venetian glass makers produced their crystallo as early as the 15th century and glass makers in 18th century England made what was known as "flint" glass from virtually pure quartz rock (calcined flint) which was simply called "flint" (Hunter 1950).  Improved chemistry and glass making methods of the late 19th and early 20th century allowed for process efficiencies that made colorless glass easier and much cheaper to produce with the use of various additives in the glass mixture.  The term flint glass was and still is used somewhat erroneously by glassmakers to describe colorless glass that is made with low iron sand.  It is, however, not true flint glass.  Flint glass is sometimes called lead glass (and vice versa) though true lead glass is made with lead oxide (Dillon 1958; Toulouse 1969a; McKearin & Wilson 1978).  Colorless glass was also called "crown" by early glassmakers (Hunter 1950)." Bill Lindsey.




From.​ 


From.​


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahhh ha!  Thanks Surf  now I can sleep  lol


----------



## JohnN (Apr 1, 2013)

If what they meant by flint is just "clear" I dug one of these up a while ago. I'll get a picture if you are interested.


----------

